# Hand gun hunting



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

How many of you hunt with a hand gun? What type of pistol do you have and what ammo do you use? If you want you can also give advice to us newbee's. I just baught my pistol back in november and I was able to harviest a nice doe on 10-31-09. It is a ruger blackhawk with a 7 1/2 barrel. I am using hornady flextips 225gr.


----------



## buckey (Apr 18, 2008)

TC Encore .357 Max, kills them as dead as need be, 200 yds, NO problem.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Colt Anaconda, 8 inch, red dot scope, 270 grain speer ammo. Been hunting with it for several years and taken several deer.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Contender: 12" .44 , 240gr CORBON Hunter JHP

Plus a few more barrels.....


----------



## drs (Oct 6, 2008)

44 mag out of a 14" contender. 300gr xtp 21gr h110 does a good job.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

T/C Contender Hunter 14 inch 44 mag. Hornady 200 gr XTP


----------



## MIdude (Sep 20, 2007)

T/C Encore in 460 S/W mag.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Dan Wesson .44 mag revolver shooting Winchester Supreme 250 grain platinum tip hollow points. Topped with a 4X Leupold. Have only had the chance once so far but it did the job.


----------



## loweboats (Apr 1, 2007)

Ruger Superblackhawk .44 with the Hornady Leverevolution..iron sights


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Ruger Super blackhawk .44Mag. Mag-na-port Stacker with a 2X scope. It's the only gun used for the last 25 years. 210 HP, 220 solid point and 300 solid point ( all handloads). 
Taken fallow deer, hogs, whitetail, stag, and bison. All one shot kills. Longest shot has been 60 yards.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

S&W 686+ 6" 357 Mag. 158 gr Hornady XTP in front of 16.1 gr H110 or WW296...


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Citori said:


> T/C Contender Hunter 14 inch 44 mag. Hornady 200 gr XTP


Same here, only with the Hornady 225 g Leverevolutions. I still haven't taken a deer with it but not for lack of trying. I love shootin this in the back yard though!:coolgleam


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Dan Wesson .357 Magnum w/ 8" barrel & Simmons 2.5x scope. Keep the range reasonable and it'll do the job.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Ruger Super redhawk scoped .44 mag; 300 gr XTPs ~1250 fps

Ruger Blackhawk iron sight .357; 180 gr XTPs ~1050 fps


----------



## huntincountryboy79 (Feb 22, 2007)

Ruger Super Redhawk 44 mag, 7.5 barrel topped with 4x Leupold shooting 270 grain speer soft point handload

TC Contender 375win, 13 barrel topped with 4x Weaver shooting 260 grain cast handload

Ruger Blackhawk 41 mag, 6.5 barrel shooting 210 grain nosler handload


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

Freedom Arms M97 45 Colt, 5.5" bbl, 250gr rnfp (Lyman 454190) @ 1050 fps.

-na


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I shoot a 6" open sight Dan Wesson 445 Supermag, 300 grain Nosler HP's over 31 grains of 1680 averaging 1520 fps. I took a 600lb bull Nilgai with it in S. Texas at a range of 8 yards.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Super Redhawk .44 9 inch with 2X leupold. 240 grain eagles

Contender .35 Rem 14 inch with 4x redfield. 200 grain soft point


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

TC Contender, 15" 357 Max, 180 GR. XTP.
2-6 Bushnell Trophy Scope.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Contender 45/70 puching 300gr Hornaday JHP at about 1760fps

does nice job


----------



## Lundman (Apr 27, 2007)

What is a realistic group at 50 and 100 yds with a 14" barrel/scope? Assume you are shooting .44 or .45-70. Will your accuracy degrade significantly when shooting black power cartidges? I'm thinking about muzzleloading season also.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

S&W 629 
8 3/8" open sights
Wilson Trigger
210gr Win Silvertips (that I can't find anymore)


Super BlackHawk Hunter
MagnaPorted 
MagnaPort Trigger
AimPoint
225gr LeverRevolution


Smith outshoots the Ruger all day long. 
Greatest trigger job on any handgun I've ever shot..


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Lundman said:


> What is a realistic group at 50 and 100 yds with a 14" barrel/scope? Assume you are shooting .44 or .45-70. Will your accuracy degrade significantly when shooting black power cartidges? I'm thinking about muzzleloading season also.


At 50 my groups are in a tennis ball (.44), at 100 they're in a 6" pie plate. Keep in mind that this is off a bench with a very solid rest. With that in mind I'd try to limit my shots at a deer to 60 or 70 yards - again, only with a really good rest.


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Lundman said:


> What is a realistic group at 50 and 100 yds with a 14" barrel/scope? Assume you are shooting .44 or .45-70. Will your accuracy degrade significantly when shooting black power cartidges? I'm thinking about muzzleloading season also.


Are you thinking black powder cartridge for muzzleloader season in MI ?


----------



## Lundman (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks K^2. I forget to mention using a bench rest. That is the info I was looking for.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Lundman said:


> What is a realistic group at 50 and 100 yds with a 14" barrel/scope? Assume you are shooting .44 or .45-70. Will your accuracy degrade significantly when shooting black power cartidges? I'm thinking about muzzleloading season also.


My son can shoot 1 inch groups at 100 yds, I'm not that steady anymore but the gun will put them where you aim it.

I have no clue about black powder cartridges but would assume they would be just as accurate.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

1 really nice buck with S&W .357, several with a .44 Redhawk, and a buck with my 45-70 Encore. 300 grainers at near 2000 fps.


----------



## mkf350 (Oct 26, 2006)

Top is a S&W 460 Mag 200gr barnes xpb 46gr h110
Bottom is Ruger Bisley hunter 44mag 300gr cast 20gr h110. Gotten deer with both


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

I was able to hit a 10 inch circle @ 167 yards with 3 shots from a bench with my 44 contender. What it would do with black powder I have no idea.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I carry a handgun as a secondary weapon both season, ML and Rifle. I carry an 8" 357 Mag and a 12" .44 Ball & Cap.


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

Handgun hunting is my passion, use a S&W 629 Classic 5" open sights w/ 240 gr Hornady XTP/HP over 20 gr 2400; a S&W 629 Mountain Revolver 4" open sights w/ 240 gr SWC over 10 gr Unique; a Contender 14" 35 Rem w/ 200 gr Rem factory loads. I took my largest buck with the Mountain Revolver a few years ago at 65 yards, it was my third deer with that one. Have the luxury of a 50 yard range in my yard which gets used nearly every day, mostly with a 22. I can reliably keep my shots under 2" at 25 yards offhand, double action and under 6" at 100 yards. Started handgun hunting squirrels with an open sighted S&W 4" K-22 to build my confidence before moving up to deer. Have also used the Mountain Revolver with reduced power loads for squirrels, taking head shots.


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

I use a 44mag 10" contender and/or a Ruger 45 colt bisley for deer. 
I zero the scops at 75 yards but have not taken any deer at anything greater than 43 yards. Preseason finds me with a scoped Ruger mkII competition 22LR for squirrel. Handgun hunting is additive!


----------



## drs (Oct 6, 2008)

If i do my part of a bench 1" at 50 cover with hand at 100. off hand i can cover with my hand at 50.14" contender .44


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

What kind of accuracy can I expect from my ruger blackhawk? I'm only going to use my Iron sights. How many of you put on after market grips on your pistols and what kind do you prefer?




I took this Doe at fifty yards.( I got lucky) I thought she was only thirty yards out. She came in from my back side and she caught me off guard.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

> What kind of accuracy can I expect from my ruger blackhawk? I'm only going to use my Iron sights. How many of you put on after market grips on your pistols and what kind do you prefer?


 
Only you can find that out, all depends on your shooting skills and on your ammo choice. Try shooting at some paper targets at that range and you'll have an idea. I've had no problem shooting at 60-80yds with my Contender in 45/70. Might have a slight advantage over a revolver but it really depends on you.


----------



## A-plus (Mar 30, 2003)

Robert, like Jim said, there are several variables involved with your question, such as your eyesight, how well the ammunition you are using works with your Blackhawk, how good is your technique, how much practice have you had, etc.. But for a rule of thumb, most quality revolvers can put ammunition it likes into a group under 2" at 25 yards.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

I went to Pachmeyer grips on my Dan Wesson as soon as I bought it and will not go back. I have hunted with my DW .44 one year, but am more comfortable and love taking my 357 instead.


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

I understand all the variables involved. I have great eye sight and I am very athletic. I know what I have to do to become a great shot I should have asked the question What kind of accuracy my fellow hand gunners are experiencing with their guns and their abilities.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

robert miler said:


> I understand all the variables involved. I have great eye sight and I am very athletic. I know what I have to do to become a great shot I should have asked the question What kind of accuracy my fellow hand gunners are experiencing with their guns and their abilities.


 
Its been a long time since I've done a lot of shooting with my Contender and 44mag barrel, but my son and I used to go to a river up north and shoot rocks size of an acorn to a walnut at distance of over 50 feet and killed nearly every time, that was off hand shooting. I'm guessing your revolver is just as accuate as my son shot a Smith revolver and he did good too.

Shooting a pistol off hand is an art form. The most important things are too learn to squeeze the trigger instead of jerk, and you squeeze your shot off as you weave over the target. I shot competition for 2 years and learned that little trick, works well.


----------



## robert miler (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Jim for your advice.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

robert miler said:


> What kind of accuracy my fellow hand gunners are experiencing with their guns and their abilities.


This varies a lot with how much I've been practicing. I'm shooting an open sighted single action revolver from a sitting position (on the ground, with backrest, no bench). My hunting accuracy standard is 10 for 10 on a paper plate.

If I have been practicing a lot I can do this at 90-100 yards. If I haven't been it may be only 40 or 50 yards.

It doesn't matter what you can do with the gun from a bench. It does matter what you can do with it from a field position.

-na


----------

